# Tenant damage garage door



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Evening folks, my tenant told me his wife recently hit the garage door with her car and there is a dent (see picture). He agreed to pay for the repair so I am wondering if you know how much it would typically cost to fix this problem? 

The garage door is otherwise in good working condition. I plan to contact a number of garage door companies on Monday to inquire but if you have any idea, please chime in. Do I simply contact 3 garage door companies for quotes and go with the one with the best reputation (not necessarily the one with the lowest quote) and give the tenant the bill?

Thanks.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

The simple answer to your question is yes. The cost of the repair depends whether the panel can be beaten out or must be replaced. Not knowing the width of the panel, but assuming this is a 1 or 2 car garage, installing a replacement panel is likely to cost a thousand dollars or more. The tenant should be invoiced for this. 

Check your insurance policy. There may be a clause that states that above a certain figure, the insurance must be invoked. (This is how it works in condos and a typical threshold is $10,000). If this is the case (which is not likely), you will need to make a claim with your insurance company, which will claim reimbursement from the tenant or his/her insurance company. This is why your tenant needs renters' insurance.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

You can use an N-5 available from the LTB if the tenant doesn't pay. You can also offer a payment plan if they have a hard time coming up with the dough.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

canabiz said:


> Evening folks, my tenant told me his wife recently hit the garage door with her car and there is a dent (see picture). He agreed to pay for the repair so I am wondering if you know how much it would typically cost to fix this problem?
> 
> The garage door is otherwise in good working condition. I plan to contact a number of garage door companies on Monday to inquire but if you have any idea, please chime in. Do I simply contact 3 garage door companies for quotes and go with the one with the best reputation (not necessarily the one with the lowest quote) and give the tenant the bill?
> 
> Thanks.


Is the door vinyl or aluminum? looks like vinyl in the picture.
Normally, vinyl will pop back out, but that depends on the backing. If the backing Frame is bent, it has to be straightened first for the front panels to pop out...I`m sure that the garage door people will give you a reasonable quote..around $200 I would think.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input, folks. This is just a single garage door and it is aluminum, your typical cookie-cutter townhouse in any 'burb. 

Not sure if the tenant's wife backed in or hit it with the front of the car but regardless, it happened so now we need to deal with it. I will contact a number of garage door companies on Monday to get the ball rolling (I only found this out yesterday).

They will be moving out end of May but I am confident this will be fixed and paid before then.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

canabiz said:


> Thanks for the input, folks. This is just a single garage door and it is aluminum, your typical cookie-cutter townhouse in any 'burb.
> 
> Not sure if the tenant's wife backed in or hit it with the front of the car but regardless, it happened so now we need to deal with it. I will contact a number of garage door companies on Monday to get the ball rolling (I only found this out yesterday).
> 
> They will be moving out end of May but I am confident this will be fixed and paid before then.


aluminum can stretch when pushed real hard. The dent could come out easily or it can leave a crease if it has been stretched out.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

YoungJulian34 said:


> I have the same problem right now! My wife last week hit the neighbor's garage door! Now they call me daily and ask how we are going to fix the problem! It's just a small scratch. I saw that the garage door works as before. Oh, these neighbors.


"_it's just a small scratch"_

So what? Does that mean that YOU get to decide whether it is enough to have to be repaired or not? If your wife hit my garage door and left a scratch, believe me, you would be paying to have it fixed to MY satisfaction, not yours. 

I see you are posting from the USA. Perhaps you should think about what is likely to happen if you do not agree with your neighbour on how to have it fixed at your expense. There are laws against damage to private property which the neighbour could pursue. You live in a very litigious country and they could sue you and finally, you have a gun control problem in your country and your neighbour might well own one or more guns and decide to use them.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Home Depot often has brand new doors on sale for a few hundred dollars, so no more than that, plus installation which one can do easily enough, I would expect.


----------

